# 92 FS top end



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

Anybody know the best place to resource a 92FS slide/barrel for conversion of a 96 to shoot cheaper 9x19mm ammo? Favorite parts sources. As the frame carries the registration on a weapon they should be available readily, I just haven't started looking. 92's are fairly easily obtainable around here and it may make more sense to just get a 92 than worry with the conversion, any thoughts? Let me know. Idea is starting to be a principal issue as WWB just went up another $2.18/100 and 9mm WWB is still about $10.00/100 more reasonable.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I see them on occassion at the Beretta Forum...

U could also post a WTB thread and maybe get 1 faster...

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, guy. I will do that. BTW originally from Richardson area. Hook 'em Horns!


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Issue solved . . . .*

I took an older beater Glock by my favorite gun shop and traded for a very slightly used Beretta 92FS. Got a total of 5 mags with it and the trade in for $150.00 ( I do a good bit of business there ). Cheaper shooting on the way. Went to the range tonight and shot the 96 with good results. Kind of a decompression from a stressful day every time I go to the range. Great stress reliever. Hope everyone had a better day than I did. :smt023


----------

